
Slack Alternatives - thereyougo
https://startupstash.com/slack-alternatives/
======
Communitivity
I saw no mention of these Slack alternatives (all Open-Source):

* Matrix ([https://matrix.org](https://matrix.org))

* Mastodon ([https://joinmastodon.org/](https://joinmastodon.org/))

Both could be put to use as a Slack alternative, but lack a number of the
bells and whistles that make Slack an easy experience.

Mastodon in particular I could see replacing Slack, if it became more polished
and they made an organization-centric version/mode of their UI.

